# e38 cup holder



## bmwlimo chicago (Feb 8, 2006)

who knows where I can buy oem cupholder without paying a fortune??????
thanks


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Crevier BMW, but I would buy it to fix the broken one then never open it again.

Then look here and get the one from Cup-Holders.com (my favorite) or Ultimate Cup Holders....

Link:
http://bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95954


----------



## bmwlimo chicago (Feb 8, 2006)

*thanks*

thats what I did but i'm trying find the new one anyway.dealer wants 150 so its too much.i tried purchase couple times on ebay but i had a bad luck and i can't find anywere:thumbdwn:


----------

